#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Cambodia Forum >  >  > Cambodia Questions >  >  Lowdown on Cambodia - ever lived there?

## colourful-era

I know there are various forums for Cambodia but does anyone here have much experience of the place?

   I'm thinking of possibly doing a bit of teaching there at some point but not sure whether it's a shit hole full of scowling dogs or more of an alternative Thailand.

 Seems a bit easier on the WP side but what's it like actually living there?

 Am I likely to get fucked over or is that just being paranoid?

----------


## machangezi

> I know there are various forums for Cambodia but does anyone here have much experience of the place?


A good place to commit suicide!  :Lol:

----------


## colourful-era

I take it you don't like the place then?

----------


## machangezi

Although I've never been to Cambodia, I heard a hell lot of bad things from friends and co-workers. 

I'm sure someone who lived there will step forward and tell you what is it like to be there. 

Best of luck mate.

----------


## dirtydog

I know quite a few ppl that have spent time there, they all reckon it is great, I shall be going at the end of the year for a week or more to have a little look round.

----------


## machangezi

Just to give you a rough picture of working condition in Cambodia. 
http://seamonkey.ed.asu.edu/~jonb/camb_one_year.html

----------


## Goddess of Whatever

> Lowdown on Cambodia - ever lived there?


 No, never.

----------


## colourful-era

GOW:

  Great advice - I'll bear that in mind when I decide to go or not.

Macha:
  thanks for the link - I've heard the paying side of things is a bit patchy over there but I reckon people say that enough back home about working in Thailand.

----------


## Captain Sensible

Have a browse around this site C-era.

http://www.khmer440.com/

It is pretty good from what I gather. There is a large contingent of expats there, though I reckon there might be some pretty odd characters amongst their number.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

I really like Phnom Penh. Good bars and restaurants, a close ex-pat community and if you stay near the river, a very pleasant place to spend some time.

I wouldn't want to live there at the moment though, as I'm still besotted by the chaos of Bangkok. Maybe one day though.

----------


## poolcleaner

Hey Marmite let's do a bar together?

Cambodia sounds like my thing!

----------


## Marmite the Dog

I'm too much of a miserable b'stard to be the front man in a bar.  :Very Happy:

----------


## colourful-era

I'll have a trawl through the Khmer forum and see what I come up with.
 Bit of an ordeal to start with a whole new country's forum but could come in handy.
  There are just too many forums these days.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

Why don't you pop over for the weekend, CE?

I know a really cool French Colonial hotel near the centre. PM me if you want more info.

----------


## colourful-era

well yes , I am popping over for a week at the begining of December - try to get to PP and spend at least 3 days there - may head to Sihanoukville as well - planning a kind of circular trip.

----------


## Captain Sensible

> Hey Marmite let's do a bar together?
> 
> Cambodia sounds like my thing!


Are you serious Poolie? *Thinks, while scratching stubble*

----------


## DrAndy

I spent a few days in PP and also Sihanoukville. I liked PP a lot, although too many loose women...laid back place, nice people, same as Thais, although still very poor. Working there would be OK if you got paid

----------


## colourful-era

too many loose women - is that a problem???

----------


## kenkannif

Loose as in their arms and legs keep falling off mate  :Wink:

----------


## Fabian

And there are other parts you don't want loose.   :Surprised: ops:

----------


## kenkannif

Like their jaw 'cos then they can't chew and their bum 'cos then out will fall the poo....I can rhythm and rhyme all of the time  :Wink:

----------


## DrAndy

> too many loose women - is that a problem???


well, I am getting on a bit, so to speak

too many could be any number, if you think about it. You may like 23, so 24 would be too many

----------


## traveloz005

23-24 is too many .,...... but 2-3 aged 23-24 is ok ....lol

----------


## Mercury Cougar

Lived worked there for a little over 2 years. Still keep a place there.

----------


## ceburat

Cambodia is on my list of places to visit soon. I hear much good about the place. I have been to Laos a lot and like it there.  I have been in Thailand a little over three years and love it here.  But if the baht keeps on I may become poor and have to leave.

Phillipines is ok for some people.  If all you want is sex with young pretty ladies and plenty to drink.  You could be right at home if you watch your wallet and any other items of value you may have.  Also watch your back and everywhere.   Abu sa yaf can get big money for you or they just cut your head off if they can't get a deal.  Thats central phillipines and south.  Cebu use to be safe.  Not so safe now.  In the north you need to watch out for the NPA. New Peoples Army.  They like to shoot white people. I liked the Phillipines alright but the quality of life in Thailand is far better for not much more money and much safer. I lived there for 9 years prior to comming to Thailand.

----------


## stroller

> Abu sa yaf can get big money for you or they just cut your head off if they can't get a deal.





> In the north you need to watch out for the NPA. New Peoples Army.


 :rofl:  very funny, Ceburat.

If you think the Phils are unsafe, good luck in Cambodia.  :Wink:

----------


## Marmite the Dog

Phnom Penh is great for a multitude of reasons that I am not at liberty to divulge.  :Smile:

----------


## Wayne Kerr

Coastal provinces are great: Sihanoukville, Kampot, Kep, and Koh Kong.  Kampot and Kep are close to Vietnam ... this has benefits for many reasons. Koh Kong has the chicken farm and aint that far from Thailand (8km). Sihanouvkille has died in the arse ... but a new bar has opened up called the Cobra Pit which goes off until the sun comes up. Never "lived" there but it seems many of these places are my second home these days and have few complaints with the joint.

Something on Koh Kong here - https://teakdoor.com/cambodia-travel-...-cambodia.html

----------


## ceburat

> Originally Posted by ceburat
> 
> Abu sa yaf can get big money for you or they just cut your head off if they can't get a deal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I only know what I hear about Cambodia, good and bad, so you may be right.

What's so funny about what I said about RP?

----------


## stroller

I think both are on a similar level of danger, Cambodia maybe even more so.

I don't know which part of the Northern Philippines you are referring to, but in La Union and Baguio area there is no danger from NPA at all, they are active in rural areas you wouldn't normally venture into anyway - besides, the only foreigners they are likely to attack is US military personnel.

Abu Sayaf's strongholds are parts of Western Mindanao and nearby Islands, chances of being kidnapped elsewhere are extremely slim.

----------


## ceburat

> I think both are on a similar level of danger, Cambodia maybe even more so.
> 
> I don't know which part of the Northern Philippines you are referring to, but in La Union and Baguio area there is no danger from NPA at all, they are active in rural areas you wouldn't normally venture into anyway - besides, the only foreigners they are likely to attack is US military personnel.
> 
> Abu Sayaf's strongholds are parts of Western Mindanao and nearby Islands, chances of being kidnapped elsewhere are extremely slim.


Same danger level.  Cambodia maybe even more so.  OK

Cebu and Dumagette used to be rest and relaxation places for the abu sa yaf members and even some of the NPA.  Because of that they keep a low profile and the area was safe.  In the last 4 years that has been changing.  The information that I get from friends who still live there is that it is no longer safe.  In the north the NPA takes shots at tourist as well as military. The Freeman newspaper printed in Cebu is a great sorce for information on all of the Philippines.

----------


## stroller

Interesting, thanks, looks like things have changed.
I lived there for a while late nineties, would go anywhere expect Zamboanga. Still going about once a year, but Manila/Luzon only.

Seriously, in Cambodia you should be as careful as you learned to be in the Phils, specially at night.

----------

